# Chicks Today



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2005)

Grilled some chicken for dinner tonight. I marinated in Goya MoJo marinade. Then rubbed with Sylvia's rub. Grilled indirect until internal was 170*. Split 1/2 & 1/2 into sauce, Stubbs and my own. Haven't tasted it yet, but it sure looks good. 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nprochilo ... DBvd2tdJk3


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

DAMN! That looks Good!!  =P~ Whatcha havin' with it?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2005)

Rice & corn, probably. Would have tried that potato salad if only you gave me a review  #-o


----------



## Griff (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow Nick. That looks real tasty.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

That looks great Nickie.


----------



## ddog27 (Oct 17, 2005)

Nick,

I noticed that you put the chicken in two containers with sauce and then put them back on the grill. I have never tried that before. At what part of grilling the chicken do you do this? Can you give me the pros and cons of doing it that way. I might have to try it. Just curious!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

ddog, There's a name for that recipe but I can't remember what it is...However, here's a post that I believe covers the method Nick used.  Enjoy!   

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... t1087.html


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Ddog27 not to try to read into Nicks post, but, I like to smoke my chicken for 2.5 hours then put them in a bbq bath in a foil tray covered for .5 hours then out over direct heat to firm things up.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ddog27 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Guys! I have got to try that! It looks great. Chicken is something I always struggle with! So maybe I have found a way to cook it and have it turn out great!! Thanks!!


----------



## zilla (Oct 17, 2005)

OK Nick, Next time I visit my sister in Lynbrook it's lunch at yer place!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 17, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> OK Nick, Next time I visit my sister in Lynbrook it's lunch at yer place!



Hey...anytime, just give me a heads up!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

Great looking chicken Nick!


----------

